# Woden - who they?



## RoyS (1 Jun 2004)

A couple of recent threads have referred to Woden tools (sash cramps, planes). I have a Woden engineer's vice, model 190/7A with 5.75" capacity and a quick release. It was my father's and, I think, must be 50+ years old. It is very heavy and very dirty!

I have never previously heard of Woden - can anyone tell me anything about them?

THanks in anticipation - Roy


----------



## Alf (1 Jun 2004)

Roy,

I surely can. (Okay, who groaned?  ) They started life as *Steel Nut and Joseph Hampton Ltd* in Wednesbury around 1952 according to British Planemakers. However I think this date may only apply to their plane line, which started with their takeover of WS Manufacturing Co Ltd in that year. They went on until 1964 when C & J Hampton (no relation? Or maybe? No one seems to know) took them over, better known to you and I as Record Tools. Woden was SN&JHs trademark, possibly chosen 'cos it was a lot quicker to say than Steel Nut & Joseph Hampton :roll: , and they hung out at the Woden Works. Evidence suggests they changed their name to Woden Tools Ltd around 1958. Well known for their range of vices, cramps and so forth. I have a little metalworking vice of theirs and a W78 rebate plane, and very lovely they are too. Their biggest claim to fame as far as I'm concerned is their placing of a front knob on the two rail rebate plane while it was under their jurisdiction in the two rail rebate inheritance. I know, sad ain't I?  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## RoyS (1 Jun 2004)

Alf - many thanks for this; your reference library must be really impressive!

I'm pretty sure that it is only coincidence that my father spent his early years in Willenhall, a few miles from Wednesbury.

Roy


----------



## Fouterer (11 Jun 2022)

The owner of woden had 2 sons who left home and eventually formed record tools. Whether ther was a family rift or not there was a later reconciliation and record then took over or merged with woden but it is apparent to see the similarities in their vices whilst both trading under different names


----------



## raffo (11 Jun 2022)

Here's one of their catalogs for a view at the range of tools they made. 









Woden Tools : Catalogue No. 57 : Woden Tools Ltd. : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


61 p., illus., 17.6 cm, trade catalog



archive.org


----------



## Yojevol (12 Jun 2022)

I seem to remember, and I may be mistaken here, that Woden was a cheap range of tools that could be brought in Woolworths in the 50's. On the other hand I have a Woden No.7 plane which is of good quality and a joy to use. 
Brian


----------



## dannyr (12 Jun 2022)

Woden was not a cheap brand - fully up there with the best. But poss Woolies sold some when they were trying to survive before acquisition?

The Hampton family branches that made Record and Woden were closely related but separate businesses, both from W Mids, both moving to Sheffield at different times until Record took over Woden in the 60s as mentioned above. Both branches were making (fine) vices from pre WWI, both copying the Parkinson ranges, but soon being more inventive themselves. I think Woden started in the vice business a little before Record was set up. And yes - they were the steel nut company before and during their tool making -- obviously the screw and nut forms the vital innards of any vice.

Thanks to G for any info I may have (hope I remembered correctly) - he had a v fine website on Woden history - not presently accessible but may come back under auspices of a museum. I stand to be corrected on details.


----------



## Sandyn (12 Jun 2022)

Some interesting stuff here. I find the history of these old companies absolutely fascinating. Just look at the range of tools they made.


----------



## Sandyn (12 Jun 2022)

Alf said:


> Woden was SN&JHs trademark, possibly chosen 'cos it was a lot quicker to say than Steel Nut & Joseph Hampton


Possibly from Woden, the Saxon's god of war?


----------



## Richard_C (12 Jun 2022)

Very possible. Norse and German gods of war named variously Odin, Woden, Wodan and Wotan. 

You could play the full Wagner's Ring Cycle at full volume in the workshop to pay homage. Typically 14 hours give or take, passes the time if you are sanding and polishing.

You might find the vice responds well. You say its very heavy - so too are most of the Bass/Baritones who play the part of Wotan. Any similarities between the plot and Tolkien's later Lord of the Rings is (or isn't) purely coincidental.


----------



## Argus (12 Jun 2022)

Good to see one from the ancient archives gaining legs again.
This original post first came up 18-odd years ago.


----------



## skeetstar (12 Jun 2022)

Wednesbury, where the factory was situated is named after Woden.. Woden's Borough. Maybe being from Wednesbury, inspired the name Woden. 
Wednesbury is one of very few settlements in England named after pre Christian deities.


----------



## Richard_C (12 Jun 2022)

Very good point. Wednesday and Thursday, Woden and Thor. Maybe I should go and watch a Sheffield War-God home game.


----------



## Vann (12 Jun 2022)

Yojevol said:


> I seem to remember, and I may be mistaken here, that Woden was a cheap range of tools...





dannyr said:


> Woden was not a cheap brand - fully up there with the best...


To the best of my knowledge, you're both correct.

Woden made good planes. However after Woden became part of Record, Record had no room for two premium brands of planes, and used the name Woden on their cheaper range (think Stanley Handyman).

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Bod (12 Jun 2022)

A Brief History of Darlaston



Might be of interest.

Bod


----------

